# Design the Ideal Prepper House



## Bobbb

Let's get our heads together and come at this question from multiple viewpoints.

Here's what I can think of.

Shell:

-Take steps to reduce flammability, so the exterior should be clad in brick, stone, steel, concrete. Is Hardiboard in this category? The roof should be metal, slate, or tile. Interior floors should be concrete, tile or stone.

-The house should be exceptionally well insulated in order to reduce reliance on both air conditioning and heating systems.

-The house should draw water from its own well rather than relying on a city water system.

Security:

- Front door should be solid material, the door frame should be beefed up to resist those battering rams that police have. You shouldn't have a lot of windows next to the door which can be broken to allow the door to be unlatched by reaching inside.

-Windows should be equipped with roll shutters.

- No shrubs or bushes adjacent to the house which can serve as a hiding place for intruders.

-Clear zone all around the house where no one can take cover.

-Boundary of property hidden by forest zone in order to hide your property from people intent on crimes of opportunity - if they can't see your place, they pass you by.

Food Security:

- Earthquake, fire, and flood proof shelving or building or storage zone into which most of your food and supplies can be kept warehoused.

- A secondary cache in case your first is compromised.

- Your own garden, your own chicken coop, your own pig/goat/cow/sheep etc infrastructure.

- A root cellar.

Power Supply:

- Solar Thermal on the roof to heat your hot water.
- Fireplace to provide heat in a low-tech fashion.
- Solar/Wind to do basic chores like pumping water, providing some daylight electricity even in cloudy situations so that you can do non-time critical activities when you actually have power.

Equipment to help you trade in the future:

- Welding or woodworking or metal working equipment or a sewing machine or a stock of auto parts or something which gives you the ability to trade a not common skill used for a desired product. Skills as a poet aren't going to be in much demand, but if you can build a rifle from stock metal, then you can forgo the farming, make rifles and trade for your food (I'm not so sure that gunsmithing would actually work considering that there are likely a gajillion firearms floating around)

So, what is being overlooked here for a house designed from the ground up. What are your suggestions?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

The money to buy it and the freedom to live there. Other than that gun ports in window shutters and similarly equiped neighbors in sniper range.


----------



## db2469

Good thread Bobbb...I would like an underground dome...


----------



## Tirediron

there are several "alternative" building systems that would lend them selves well to this type of indevour, earth bag being one of them, for bullet resistance gravel bag


----------



## Domeguy

Fire Proof, wind proof, termite proof, bullet proof, earthquake proof, super energy effcient. and can be buried. Already designed! How many you want?


----------



## Marcus

Something like this about 50' up in the air, PV/wind turbine & greenhouse on the roof, murder holes in the floor, water and sewage run through one of the legs, concrete barriers around the legs, and a great alarm system. You can't steal what you can't get to.


----------



## AKPrepper

Domeguy said:


> Fire Proof, wind proof, termite proof, bullet proof, earthquake proof, super energy effcient. and can be buried. Already designed! How many you want?
> 
> View attachment 2798


Depends......how much do they cost?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Domeguy said:


> Fire Proof, wind proof, termite proof, bullet proof, earthquake proof, super energy effcient. and can be buried. Already designed! How many you want?
> 
> View attachment 2798


And how do you ventilate it? Can I have a hand pump well inside? Sewage? The idea sounds interesting. Dont try and sell it to me Im broke but Id like to know more.


----------



## Padre

Bobbb said:


> Shell:
> 
> -Take steps to reduce flammability, so the exterior should be clad in brick, stone, steel, concrete. Is Hardiboard in this category? The roof should be metal, slate, or tile. Interior floors should be concrete, tile or stone.
> 
> -The house should be exceptionally well insulated in order to reduce reliance on both air conditioning and heating systems.
> 
> -The house should draw water from its own well rather than relying on a city water system.
> 
> Security:
> 
> - Front door should be solid material, the door frame should be beefed up to resist those battering rams that police have. You shouldn't have a lot of windows next to the door which can be broken to allow the door to be unlatched by reaching inside.
> 
> -Windows should be equipped with roll shutters.
> 
> - No shrubs or bushes adjacent to the house which can serve as a hiding place for intruders.
> 
> -Clear zone all around the house where no one can take cover.
> 
> -Boundary of property hidden by forest zone in order to hide your property from people intent on crimes of opportunity - if they can't see your place, they pass you by.
> 
> Food Security:
> 
> - Earthquake, fire, and flood proof shelving or building or storage zone into which most of your food and supplies can be kept warehoused.
> 
> - A secondary cache in case your first is compromised.
> 
> - Your own garden, your own chicken coop, your own pig/goat/cow/sheep etc infrastructure.
> 
> - A root cellar.
> 
> Power Supply:
> 
> - Solar Thermal on the roof to heat your hot water.
> - Fireplace to provide heat in a low-tech fashion.
> - Solar/Wind to do basic chores like pumping water, providing some daylight electricity even in cloudy situations so that you can do non-time critical activities when you actually have power.
> 
> Equipment to help you trade in the future:


In the middle ages buildings were often built with thick strong outer walls for defensive purposes and then large inner courtyards that provided light and a sanctuary at the core of the building.

I have always thought, if I had the money, that it would be cool to build a structure either partially or totally in the ground. Sand/dirt has great ballistic properties, and is also a great insulator, and the fact that it camouflages your house is an added perk! You could either build a large inner courtyard with an open air garden or an underground garden with a couple of small sky lights to provide lighting.

Don't forget a safe room and perhaps an escape tunnel or underground shelter away from the house.

Also don't forget bunk rooms. I always say that the more hands you have the more likely you are to survive. Having space to sleep unexpected guests who could become those hands is an important part of prepping (secunda me).

You might consider fire wall between key areas in the walls and perhaps balistic blue board, even inside the house.


----------



## Sentry18

I was thinking of some kind of standing gun port on the roof, perhaps several of them. This drawing is very crude and not fully indicative of what I am talking about but it gives you an idea. It is of course also not to scale and looks bigger than what I am thinking. Anyway I would put a V notch in the steel plate so I could stay behind cover as much as possible while still being able to shoot. Of course generator permitting some flood lights on either side would be handy too.


----------



## Marcus

Sentry18 said:


> I was thinking of some kind of standing gun port on the roof, perhaps several of them.


A crenellated parapet or battlement in other words.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I think having 2-3 smaller dwellings you can shoot from cover in would be important if someone could swing it. Being able to support in a seige from sniper distance ( 3-500 meters) and different angles would be great. And you force an enemy to split forces. I really like the attrition approach. Maybe wrong word in this context but what I mean is several layers of defence where you could wreak maximum havoc and casualties before retreating to the next to repeat. To acheive this land on a hill would be good (I hated running up hills in the army so will they) with fire positions outside the home and protected retreats to inside a stone home with a metal roof. Enough defenders to cover retreat important. And all this while recieving fire support from your buddies over yonder. Ideally the home would be over a bunker with concealed entrances from inside rhe home. I would also like a way to fire on enemies that enter the home from the walls around those entrances. Down to the bunker through a stairway I can turn into a hellish fatal funnel. Escape tunnel from bunker (well and food in bunker for seige option). The idea being to be able to make it so costly they leave. As to tornadoes and earthquakes it might be best to ask the advice of someone who knows more than me about construction.


----------



## Bobbb

This is going to be a great thread!!!111!!11

I wonder what building code officials would say about a corrugated pipe being laid down under a basement slab and leading out 60 feet to a clump of trees or bushes? It's not really part of the house now, is it? The only reasonable time to do this is when you're at the beginning of the project because if you want to do it in secret then you have to jackhammer out part of your basement slab, tunnel a bit underneath the footings, excavate a trench, drop in your pipe, then cover everything, so in other words, not something you could do on the sly and a pain the butt with all of the interior work.

I like the bunk rooms idea. This means designing flexibility into the design, that is you need more bedrooms for a possible future scenario. So, either build more rooms and use them for a sewing room or a art studio or something essentially superfluous to your everyday living or have undeveloped room in your building shell which can be converted in quick order to a bunk room. Attic space would be ideal, especially over a garage. It's outside of your heating/cooling envelope but could be brought inside. The structure is already in place so most work could be kept from prying eyes. In the design phase this would require a stick framed roof rather than a typical truss roof which eats us attic space or specify a truss with room for attic living space.

The safe room could be the root cellar, especially if it is underground and made of concrete. The weak point on that structure would be the door and the ventilation system. For the ventilation system you could have a decoy system which stands as part of the root cellar and is thus easily identifiable from the outside and then you could have another ventilation system which extends up through the walls of your house and to the roof, thus appearing as part of your house's vents and pipes, hiding in plain sight.

I like the sniper's nest idea but I don't like screwing around with roof integrity, so instead of a hatch, perhaps some type of built in window, primarily decorative in nature, but removable in an emergency.

This is great. Please keep the ideas coming.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Padre said:


> In the middle ages buildings were often built with thick strong outer walls for defensive purposes and then large inner courtyards that provided light and a sanctuary at the core of the building.
> 
> I have always thought, if I had the money, that it would be cool to build a structure either partially or totally in the ground. Sand/dirt has great ballistic properties, and is also a great insulator, and the fact that it camouflages your house is an added perk! You could either build a large inner courtyard with an open air garden or an underground garden with a couple of small sky lights to provide lighting.
> 
> Don't forget a safe room and perhaps an escape tunnel or underground shelter away from the house.
> 
> Also don't forget bunk rooms. I always say that the more hands you have the more likely you are to survive. Having space to sleep unexpected guests who could become those hands is an important part of prepping (secunda me).
> 
> You might consider fire wall between key areas in the walls and perhaps balistic blue board, even inside the house.


How about turning the courtyard into a biosphere? Maybe bioshere is the wrong word. I meant like a self sustaining garden like that guy with the converted pool on doomsday preppers.


----------



## Bobbb

What would be the drawbacks to have a well shaft sunk smack dab in the middle of your basement slab? Having a source of water within your building might be a life-saving feature if your outside well can be compromised.


----------



## pandamonium

*More like a fortress!!*

IF money was no object this is how I would go.

Ground level. Poured concrete walls 12" thick minimum. Go 2 stories above ground. Like you said, all windows have steel roll down curtains, they would be on the inside of course. I would tie all the curtain controls to numerous "lock down" switches, one in each room, and also with a remote handheld control. Like a big red knob stop switch on a machine. Hit any one and all window curtains close, all doors close and lock. All exterior doors are 1/2" thick hardened steel, two layers, like a regular door and filled with concrete, (need some serious hinges, but money isn't an issue right?) All entrances have a vestibule, creating a choke point for anyone trying to gain entrance, vestibules can be sealed and knock out gas pumped in and out at your discretion, or pleasure, which ever. All interior doors are vault doors. (pictured below) Fire suppression system built in on all levels of the structure, (like a commercial building). Ventilation for each levels "safe" areas are built into the walls and intake and exhaust are hidden in the soffets.

Roof is metal, painted with fire retardant paint, in the roof are dormers that have steel plates and sandbags for protection, these are the defense/shooting positions, at least two on every side of the house. A deluge or rain curtain could be built into the ridge of the roof to flood the roof surface on demand if burning the roof was attempted.

Basement level, again all poured concrete 12" thick. Oh, Every level has one "safe" room, that with the right key or code will give access to the "safe" room below. This basement level would serve well for a bunk room or barracks type area, also having a full kitchen and large restrooms. This level would also have, very carefully concealed of course, and very strong, at least three under ground exits with tunnels that lead to separate bunkers. Each of the three bunkers is identical, food stores, weapons, a separate well, sanitation, ventilation piped to the walls of the house. Each bunker has an exit tunnel that leads to a concealed/fortified door just inside the outer perimeter wall. With doors along the way to deter or stop anyone who may be following or has found and accessed the door at the other end.

Sub-basement,, sub -basement is basically another bunker that is connected to the other three bunkers, concealed and locked doors of course, and it also has access to the main basement area.

Power; solar, wind, hydro, all feeding a honkin bank of batteries that will provide power for three weeks if the sun forgets to shine.

Perimeter; 10' concrete wall with iron fence on top. Pyracantha bushes line the base of the outer wall. Inner perimeter chain link fence. Cleared grounds.

Water; besides the wells, three 1000 gallon cisterns, buried, with circulation pumps and auto treatment for purity.

Of course the entire structure is wired for camera, with sound and PA. Super bright lights pointing towards the perimeter wall.

Whadya think? Only a couple or four million?

Does this mean I'm :nuts:?


----------



## pandamonium

Bobbb said:


> What would be the drawbacks to have a well shaft sunk smack dab in the middle of your basement slab? Having a source of water within your building might be a life-saving feature if your outside well can be compromised.


The house that is next door to where I live is a foreclosure, empty for three years or so. Their well is in the basement.


----------



## bahramthered

Guys I do not believe any fortress will ever be perfect. History has shown over and over again that a determined attacker will get in, unless you are relieved. 

I know it's childish and stupid but I just flash to an iconic scene in "tremors". The survivalist is fleeing his dream fortress/bunker and says, "Food for five years, water filtration, air filtration, geiger counter... I just never figured on godam underground monsters." The lesson is simple, you can't think of everything and what you overlook is going to kill you. 

Just for examples do you know that astronauts on perlonged space stations seriously lost that they couldn't be creative and ripped down everything they could just to write and draw? 

Perhaps the danger that an air tight building encourages sick building syndrome? Bad enough for the flu but potential cataclysmic in a SH!T situation? And unlike the poison gas you where trying to keep out the germs are inside already and both trying to recombine into a new strain and waiting for you to be susceptible to their current forms.

Or have you considered that people can go very squirrelly living completely underground, in part due to the loss of sunlight and the feel of wind? Vitiam D treatments and some fake windows help, but not always.


----------



## Bobbb

bahramthered said:


> Guys I do not believe any fortress will ever be perfect. History has shown over and over again that a determined attacker will get in, unless you are relieved.


Actually, history hasn't shown this. What history is shown is that an attacker with adequate resources to the task will get it. Look at this from the flipside of the coin - if an attacker can get in, says you, then a prisoner should be able to get out. Clearly inmates in prison cannot just stroll out. Why is that? Because they don't have the resources to get out. However, when they do come into possession of resources then they can dig out, they can fight their way out, they can blow up the prison walls. The key here is determination, which your argument is making, plus resources that are adequate to the task.

Some of these fortresses that you're denigrating are going to be facing off against marauders armed only with a club and some rocks.

Anyways, this side argument is beside the point, in that if you don't believe a fortress is what is best suited to a prepper's house, then why not offer up your suggestion on what an "Ideal Prepper's House" should contain.


----------



## tsrwivey

Y'all forgot a septic system.  What goes in must come out.:ignore:


----------



## pandamonium

bahramthered said:


> guys i do not believe any fortress will ever be perfect. History has shown over and over again that a determined attacker will get in, unless you are relieved.
> 
> I know it's childish and stupid but i just flash to an iconic scene in "tremors". The survivalist is fleeing his dream fortress/bunker and says, "food for five years, water filtration, air filtration, geiger counter... I just never figured on godam underground monsters." the lesson is simple, you can't think of everything and what you overlook is going to kill you.
> 
> Just for examples do you know that astronauts on perlonged space stations seriously lost that they couldn't be creative and ripped down everything they could just to write and draw?
> 
> Perhaps the danger that an air tight building encourages sick building syndrome? Bad enough for the flu but potential cataclysmic in a sh!t situation? And unlike the poison gas you where trying to keep out the germs are inside already and both trying to recombine into a new strain and waiting for you to be susceptible to their current forms.
> 
> Or have you considered that people can go very squirrelly living completely underground, in part due to the loss of sunlight and the feel of wind? Vitiam d treatments and some fake windows help, but not always.


*buzzkiller!!*


----------



## pandamonium

tsrwivey said:


> Y'all forgot a septic system.  What goes in must come out.:ignore:


 OK, a septic system that self filters, creating usable water, for flushing. A by-product of the treatment is an edible  algae. The waste product of the system is a pelletized product that can be burned for fuel.


----------



## Domeguy

Close by where i live is an old missle silo i helped work on, being converted into a high priced bunkers. About 1.5 - 2 million $ per floor, so this thread begs the question: Are we talking about over the top, anything goes, to hell with the cost, dream homes? When the sky is the limit, almost anything is possible, but that seems like a waste of energy for most of us.

Or, can we agree to cost effective choices that are affordable and doable by average folks like most of us here. I've traveled and seen amazing instances of creativity and innovation, along the lines of this discussion, that are with almost anyones reach.

Bbob's post about burying culvert sections is a good example. Fast, available almost anywhere, solid technology. Just make sure to provide ventilation and insulate the sections to prevent moisture builup.

When in Africa i ran across these waterless toilets in many areas. Clean, efficient, made high quality compost, no outside energy source needed, and inexpensive. Very cool!


----------



## Sentry18

Ideal? Maybe not. A really great start? Definitely.

http://www.geekologie.com/2011/04/finally-a-decent-zombieproof-house.php


----------



## Jimmy24

Bobbb said:


> Let's get our heads together and come at this question from multiple viewpoints.
> 
> Here's what I can think of.
> 
> Shell:
> 
> -Take steps to reduce flammability, so the exterior should be clad in brick, stone, steel, concrete. Is Hardiboard in this category? The roof should be metal, slate, or tile. Interior floors should be concrete, tile or stone.
> 
> -The house should be exceptionally well insulated in order to reduce reliance on both air conditioning and heating systems.
> 
> -The house should draw water from its own well rather than relying on a city water system.
> 
> Security:
> 
> - Front door should be solid material, the door frame should be beefed up to resist those battering rams that police have. You shouldn't have a lot of windows next to the door which can be broken to allow the door to be unlatched by reaching inside.
> 
> -Windows should be equipped with roll shutters.
> 
> - No shrubs or bushes adjacent to the house which can serve as a hiding place for intruders.
> 
> -Clear zone all around the house where no one can take cover.
> 
> -Boundary of property hidden by forest zone in order to hide your property from people intent on crimes of opportunity - if they can't see your place, they pass you by.
> 
> Food Security:
> 
> - Earthquake, fire, and flood proof shelving or building or storage zone into which most of your food and supplies can be kept warehoused.
> 
> - A secondary cache in case your first is compromised.
> 
> - Your own garden, your own chicken coop, your own pig/goat/cow/sheep etc infrastructure.
> 
> - A root cellar.
> 
> Power Supply:
> 
> - Solar Thermal on the roof to heat your hot water.
> - Fireplace to provide heat in a low-tech fashion.
> - Solar/Wind to do basic chores like pumping water, providing some daylight electricity even in cloudy situations so that you can do non-time critical activities when you actually have power.
> 
> Equipment to help you trade in the future:
> 
> - Welding or woodworking or metal working equipment or a sewing machine or a stock of auto parts or something which gives you the ability to trade a not common skill used for a desired product. Skills as a poet aren't going to be in much demand, but if you can build a rifle from stock metal, then you can forgo the farming, make rifles and trade for your food (I'm not so sure that gunsmithing would actually work considering that there are likely a gajillion firearms floating around)
> 
> So, what is being overlooked here for a house designed from the ground up. What are your suggestions?


Sounds like you have seen the plans for my little BOL....:sssh:

Hardiboard siding and trim, metal roof. Have well and community water. Only 768 sqft. Have two 1" lines for firefighting. Two doors, both metal clad, solid wood with double dead bolts. I have bars for windows that can be installed in about 30 minutes. Minor solar, enough to run lights (led), two fans, a 3.5 cuft homemade fridge and run the well to pump to a tank. About 200x100 garden, fruit trees and bushes, pecan trees and sucpernom (sp) vines.

Mainly the plan was to make the cabin as fire resistant as possible. And low energy usage as possible. Along with a way to grow food, which I already do.

There are 5 homes within 1 mile of me, with the same sort of folks...900 yards open ground between me and the woods.

I like it and it'll have to do...

Jimmy


----------



## kejmack

I live in a brick over cinderblock house that has 12" walls. The roof is metal. It was built in 1945. I painted the eaves and exposed wood with fire resistant paint. (FireFree coatings) We have metal shutters for each of the windows that secure from the inside. We have a well, garden, etc, etc.

This place is not impenetrable, but it is very efficient and easy to keep cool and warm which is important if the grid is down. It is MY ideal prepper house. Everyone has different needs.


----------



## Toffee

Well, I haven't thought all that deeply about this, but I would want it functional both before and after. I did read up on a newer style of house that is built with energy efficiency in mind. Basically, it has foot thick walls, floors, etc. but it looks like a normal house.
If you also lined it in some fashion to help with fire suppression, then it would work quite well. Because in essence, aren't we trying to protect OPSec above all else.


----------



## Shammua

I'll just go with one of these built under my middle of nowhere hunting lodge that nobody knows about. 

If I won the lotto this is what I would go with from http://www.bomb-shelter.net/ec5012-7.php


----------



## pandamonium

Bobbb, I know I went over the top, however, many of the thing I listed can be incorperated into an existing home. Fire suppression is one biggie. Steel re-enforced doors. Two safe rooms, roof dormers, a bunker connected to a basement access.

If I were gonna start fresh, my requirements for the structure would be, block walls, basement. From there anything else can be modified.


----------



## Caribou

About half the pictures I see of third world countries the homes are built to stop a bullet. I look around America and I am reminded of the three little pigs. A huff and a puff and you are inside most of them. As far as ballistic protection a round is likely to go right through most homes here and then go visit the neighbors. My vote is for the reinforced concrete walls with the integrated insulation. A fire resistant siding like Hardy Board would be nice. A rock or brick facia would be even better, this would also help on fire and ballistic protection of a frame home.

A roof rain catchment system with a cistern built into the foundation would be my choice for water. Just make sure none of the sewer lines run above the tank. A well in the basement would certainly be a viable alternative.


----------



## fondini

Small dogwoods planted at 30 yards, Japanese maples at 50 yards. Ect. Blends in, looks good, gives a good yardage marker that cant be used for concealment.
Makes for quicker target accusistion. 
Some sort of low tech early detection system at 100 yards.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Caribou said:


> About half the pictures I see of third world countries the homes are built to stop a bullet. I look around America and I am reminded of the three little pigs. A huff and a puff and you are inside most of them. As far as ballistic protection a round is likely to go right through most homes here and then go visit the neighbors. My vote is for the reinforced concrete walls with the integrated insulation. A fire resistant siding like Hardy Board would be nice. A rock or brick facia would be even better, this would also help on fire and ballistic protection of a frame home.
> 
> A roof rain catchment system with a cistern built into the foundation would be my choice for water. Just make sure none of the sewer lines run above the tank. A well in the basement would certainly be a viable alternative.


In Zimbabwe the homes often had walls with shards of glass embedded in the top. Not the most inviting wall adornment but it certainly kept folks from casual wall jumping.


----------



## kejmack

Caribou said:


> I look around America and I am reminded of the three little pigs. A huff and a puff and you are inside most of them.


When I was a LEO, we had a series of burglaries where the bad guys made entry by using BOX CUTTERS and simply cut through the siding and the cheap insulation. Newer houses do not have plywood on exterior walls.


----------



## kejmack

pandamonium said:


> If I were gonna start fresh, my requirements for the structure would be, block walls, basement.


Just remember, bullets can easily go through cinder blocks. Unless you fill them with dirt or concrete, they are not bullet proof.

My house has a cinder block walls and a brick exterior offering a much higher level of protection.

Bayse block looks nice and is an alternative to cinder blocks.


----------



## pandamonium

kejmack said:


> Just remember, bullets can easily go through cinder blocks. Unless you fill them with dirt or concrete, they are not bullet proof.
> 
> My house has a cinder block walls and a brick exterior offering a much higher level of protection.
> 
> Bayse block looks nice and is an alternative to cinder blocks.


 More for fire protection than bullet proof. Like I said, after that everything else can be modified.


----------



## Jerry D Young

This is way over the top fantasy list that I've been working on for 25 years just for fun. There is a lot of stuff that doesn't apply that I haven't taken the trouble to edit out for this post. But I've been told it does have some usable ideas if one ignores the fluff. And of course I have a fantasy list for the estate grounds if anyone would care to see it in another thread.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Cant wait to have a bol and start on a fun project like this.


----------



## urbanprepper

My uncle built his house on a good sized island (200ish acres) and buried it. Nice sized place, all sorts of storage area, and when the whole structure was done, he covered it with dirt and grass. Now it has shrubs, wildflowers, small trees, and looks amazing. 

I always picture something like this for my ideal BOL


----------



## Akg980

Hey everyone I am glad I found this forum. I am currently designing some "ideal" modern pepper homes that won't look two "war like". Attached are two of the first images. I have a bunch more on a website, but I don't want to be the guy who is trying to funnel traffic to his own website so I think I am going to have to replicate some of the information here that I want feed back on.


----------



## Meerkat

I wanted to go partial underground but did'nt.Then it was for energy conservation,now it would be for that and shelter.
We put too many windows in too.We need a safe room.


----------



## deetheivy

bahramthered said:


> Guys I do not believe any fortress will ever be perfect. History has shown over and over again that a determined attacker will get in, unless you are relieved.
> 
> I know it's childish and stupid but I just flash to an iconic scene in "tremors". The survivalist is fleeing his dream fortress/bunker and says, "Food for five years, water filtration, air filtration, geiger counter... I just never figured on godam underground monsters." The lesson is simple, you can't think of everything and what you overlook is going to kill you.
> 
> Just for examples do you know that astronauts on perlonged space stations seriously lost that they couldn't be creative and ripped down everything they could just to write and draw?
> 
> Perhaps the danger that an air tight building encourages sick building syndrome? Bad enough for the flu but potential cataclysmic in a SH!T situation? And unlike the poison gas you where trying to keep out the germs are inside already and both trying to recombine into a new strain and waiting for you to be susceptible to their current forms.
> 
> Or have you considered that people can go very squirrelly living completely underground, in part due to the loss of sunlight and the feel of wind? Vitiam D treatments and some fake windows help, but not always.


D*m it you just dashed my hopes to pieces. No actually you reminded me of things I had forgotten. Oh well guess I'm going tree house.


----------



## dirtgrrl

I don't see catapults on anyone's list. Or cows.

Great thread with a lot to think about.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

dirtgrrl said:


> I don't see catapults on anyone's list. Or cows.
> 
> Great thread with a lot to think about.


Your mother was a hamster and your father smells of eldeberries!
Ps- if your post was not a monty python reference i retract  if it was come back and I shall taunt you a second time!


----------



## urbanprepper

I love this thread!

I've always wanted to rent/own a backhoe and dig 100m long tunnels headed NESW from my basement. The idea would be dig 8-10 feet down, cover with wood, and then 2 feet of dirt and grass, giving you that 2 feet of sound cover for anyone above you. Once i own, and no longer rent, i'll be looking into this.


----------



## radio477

Would love to have a ww2 style bocage around the small town i am from; also a couple "pill boxes" strategically placed.


----------



## dirtgrrl

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smells of eldeberries!
> Ps- if your post was not a monty python reference i retract  if it was come back and I shall taunt you a second time!


Ha! I f**t in your general direction!

Seriously, for Burning Man about a decade ago I had plans to build a catapult to sling jars of jellied gasoline. Since Burning Man is participatory, I would allow people to place their own representative burnables in the target zone, then have them fashion jars from playa mud. When time came to burn we'd fill the jars with flaming gasoline and nuke the targets. Alas, reality in the form of family obligations and mortgage payments dashed my dream. Someday.

But a catapult is still gonna be part of my fortress.


----------



## Ezmerelda

dirtgrrl said:


> Ha! I f**t in your general direction!


You shall bring me...SHRUBBERY!



...which is a necessary component to a well-built hedgerow!


----------



## akgirl

Bobbb said:


> Let's get our heads together and come at this question from multiple viewpoints.
> 
> Here's what I can think of.
> 
> Shell:
> 
> -Take steps to reduce flammability, so the exterior should be clad in brick, stone, steel, concrete. Is Hardiboard in this category? The roof should be metal, slate, or tile. Interior floors should be concrete, tile or stone.
> 
> -The house should be exceptionally well insulated in order to reduce reliance on both air conditioning and heating systems.
> 
> -The house should draw water from its own well rather than relying on a city water system.
> 
> Security:
> 
> - Front door should be solid material, the door frame should be beefed up to resist those battering rams that police have. You shouldn't have a lot of windows next to the door which can be broken to allow the door to be unlatched by reaching inside.
> 
> -Windows should be equipped with roll shutters.
> 
> - No shrubs or bushes adjacent to the house which can serve as a hiding place for intruders.
> 
> -Clear zone all around the house where no one can take cover.
> 
> -Boundary of property hidden by forest zone in order to hide your property from people intent on crimes of opportunity - if they can't see your place, they pass you by.
> 
> Food Security:
> 
> - Earthquake, fire, and flood proof shelving or building or storage zone into which most of your food and supplies can be kept warehoused.
> 
> - A secondary cache in case your first is compromised.
> 
> - Your own garden, your own chicken coop, your own pig/goat/cow/sheep etc infrastructure.
> 
> - A root cellar.
> 
> Power Supply:
> 
> - Solar Thermal on the roof to heat your hot water.
> - Fireplace to provide heat in a low-tech fashion.
> - Solar/Wind to do basic chores like pumping water, providing some daylight electricity even in cloudy situations so that you can do non-time critical activities when you actually have power.
> 
> Equipment to help you trade in the future:
> 
> - Welding or woodworking or metal working equipment or a sewing machine or a stock of auto parts or something which gives you the ability to trade a not common skill used for a desired product. Skills as a poet aren't going to be in much demand, but if you can build a rifle from stock metal, then you can forgo the farming, make rifles and trade for your food (I'm not so sure that gunsmithing would actually work considering that there are likely a gajillion firearms floating around)
> 
> So, what is being overlooked here for a house designed from the ground up. What are your suggestions?


I am in the process of finishing a home that is similar to your description.
I have 3 video's of the project on my YouTube channel


----------



## SoonerBoomer

Cheaper to just rent a Roadheader, or buy it then sell it to the next Prepper. It digs the tunnels and chambers hidden below the ordinary looking cabin or home.


----------



## Crrrock

dirtgrrl said:


> I don't see catapults on anyone's list. Or cows.
> 
> Great thread with a lot to think about.


Catapults and cows..??
now that's some big arsed ammunition.
Personally, I was thinkin' Punkin Chunkin sort of artillery.

just sayin'.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

We no longer say Ni....we are now the Knights who say....Ekki Ekki Ekki Ekki PTang Zoom Boing Z'nourrwringmm!


----------



## israeliteking

How much? Contact me at [email protected] please


----------



## sailaway

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smells of eldeberries!
> Ps- if your post was not a monty python reference i retract  if it was come back and I shall taunt you a second time!


And you had better use an outrageous French Accent!!!

I think I would go the other direction, something small, stealth, semi in ground and in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

sailaway said:


> And you had better use an outrageous French Accent!!!
> 
> I think I would go the other direction, something small, stealth, semi in ground and in the middle of nowhere.


Way to jump in. This keeps up Ill have to resort to Black Adder or Life of Brian.

Feel ya on the stealth. Its a lot easier to repel an attack that never happens cause they didnt know you were there. My bunker would be invisible using walls of above structure for infrastructure like ventilation. Make the house look looted and use secret entrance/exit when facing bad odds. The jerks I fear are the ones I dont see.

She turned me into a newt! A newt? Well, I got better.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER

In my opinion(i guess it depends on what vehicle you have):

Is a small house made of metal on a trailer that can be taken offroad.

Mine is 20'x7'


----------



## nanosilver

sailaway said:


> And you had better use an outrageous French Accent!!!


Back in 2003 I figured that it was going to be a tough row to hoe in the US and I bugged out early... to the countryside in southern France. According to the locals I possess one of the most outrageous accents they have ever heard. Okie French. La langue est tres difficile pour moi. And they've got no skunks here (aside from the politicians) which puts a big crimp on my Pepe Le Pew routine.

Did someone say Blackadder? "It was a plan so cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel." For which some of these house designs qualify.:congrat:


----------



## tc556guy

http://www.castlemagic.com/color.html


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

There was a tiny flaw in the plan. It was bollocks.


----------



## aaronblue

*Dome living*

I rented a small dome home a couple years ago and lived there for a few months. The whole thing was only 20' in diameter, but my wife, dog and I lived there reasonably. Monolithic in Italy Texas built many as rentals. The insulation is terrific. They use elec for hot water, cooking and AC as well as lighting. The average elec. bill for Monolithic was about $40 per month. Check them out at monolithic.com. The sales office said they can build them for you at about $50 per sq.ft. shell, or turnkey with partitions, lighting, kitchen and bath for about $100 per sq. ft. 
One night a tornado uprooted an enormous tree that was next to the dome. No damage at all to the home. We were comfortable in 110 degree Texas heat, with just a very small window AC built into the wall. The heating system for winter was a 1500 watt portable elec. heater.
I have read of folks domes withstanding wildfire, hurricanes and tornado. I felt totally safe during the tornado I experienced.
Aaron Blue


----------



## chshrkt

In my mind, the ideal prepper house would actually be a layered walled village in the style of Monteriggioni in the Tuscany region of Italy.

Main walled village as seen below:










And perimeter wall surrounding the whole property (hundreds of acres?).

It would be run as a non-profit "Living History" village.

The various buildings in the main village would house craftsmen/women; their shops on the ground floor, living spaces above. Each would have a personal herb/vegetable garden. A small communal orchard with fruit and nut trees in a central Plaza/park setting.

Tourists would be charged to go on tours of the catacombs/dungeon under the main keep, or spend a night in the Tavern/Inn for an "authentic medieval experience".

Outside the main village walls: Tournament fields for medieval activities, archery, sword and shield, classes, etc.; fields for growing grain/legume crops, vineyards, additional orchards of nuts, fruit and olives (for boutique, hand-pressed oil to sell to tourists, or convert to bio-fuel if the need arises). Hardwood/evergreen plantations would provide sustainable forestry products and habitat for wildlife.

A farm in the old style, basically a fortified structure itself, would house the farm animals: goats, sheep, pigs, chickens, geese, ducks, horses (draft animals and for the jousting shows), and possibly cattle (though they do take a large space to adequately thrive).

Onsite winery and brewery winds up the package.

There would be seasonal festivals (Art & Wine, Renaissance, Harvest, etc) for that completely harmless public image.

If/When TSHTF, close the main gates, pull up the drawbridge, and BAM! Instant self sufficient village with plenty of tradespeople to keep things humming along.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

chshrkt said:


> In my mind, the ideal prepper house would actually be a layered walled village in the style of Monteriggioni in the Tuscany region of Italy.
> 
> Main walled village as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And perimeter wall surrounding the whole property (hundreds of acres?).
> 
> It would be run as a non-profit "Living History" village.
> 
> The various buildings in the main village would house craftsmen/women; their shops on the ground floor, living spaces above. Each would have a personal herb/vegetable garden. A small communal orchard with fruit and nut trees in a central Plaza/park setting.
> 
> Tourists would be charged to go on tours of the catacombs/dungeon under the main keep, or spend a night in the Tavern/Inn for an "authentic medieval experience".
> 
> Outside the main village walls: Tournament fields for medieval activities, archery, sword and shield, classes, etc.; fields for growing grain/legume crops, vineyards, additional orchards of nuts, fruit and olives (for boutique, hand-pressed oil to sell to tourists, or convert to bio-fuel if the need arises). Hardwood/evergreen plantations would provide sustainable forestry products and habitat for wildlife.
> 
> A farm in the old style, basically a fortified structure itself, would house the farm animals: goats, sheep, pigs, chickens, geese, ducks, horses (draft animals and for the jousting shows), and possibly cattle (though they do take a large space to adequately thrive).
> 
> Onsite winery and brewery winds up the package.
> 
> There would be seasonal festivals (Art & Wine, Renaissance, Harvest, etc) for that completely harmless public image.
> 
> If/When TSHTF, close the main gates, pull up the drawbridge, and BAM! Instant self sufficient village with plenty of tradespeople to keep things humming along.


That would be fun but nothing bit a huge target after shtf. There is a reason we dont build castles with giant stone walls anymore. We have guns that quickly turn them to rubble. Not saying the theory is bad Id just swith it up to a smaller low key community. Close enough to help defend and trade but spread out and crafty enough to not be a giant jewel in the eyes of a power hungry looter. No easy answer to any of this but I still plan on not being seen as my first and most important line of defense.


----------



## chshrkt

CrackbottomLouis said:


> That would be fun but nothing bit a huge target after shtf. There is a reason we dont build castles with giant stone walls anymore. We have guns that quickly turn them to rubble. Not saying the theory is bad Id just swith it up to a smaller low key community. Close enough to help defend and trade but spread out and crafty enough to not be a giant jewel in the eyes of a power hungry looter. No easy answer to any of this but I still plan on not being seen as my first and most important line of defense.


But being a big target is the whole point! A big, harmless, useless target.

Do you plan on scavenging at the nearest Amusement Park or civil war museum when STHF? 

Modern warfare has indeed made the castle and fortified baronial keep an outdated proposition, but how many folks on this board have the firepower to knock down a 30' high, 10' thick stone and rubble wall?

The authorities won't come calling, because we are just a bunch of silly reenactors hitting each other with wooden swords, charging horses at watermelons, tending goats and selling trinkets and olive oil to the tourists. What can a ballista or Trebuchet do against an up-armored Hummv or Bradley, much less an MBT?

We are a non-player in the 'strategic' picture if the crisis goes on for very long, not as isolated as a single prepper's residence, but not as threatening as a "Survivalist's Compound".

Sure, we may get some folks who think we have extra food, but we can just open a trading post in the carpark outside the main gate if it looks like it would be useful.

Bring us a roll of copper wire or some metal we can work into tools and you get a loaf of bread, some salami and a block of cheese to hold you over until the 'authorities' come to the rescue, that kind of thing.

The best part about this is though, the village residents would all be natural preppers so to speak. We would not be completely reliant upon high technology to survive, since we are already putting on a show of using draft animals and water to power our village. All the modern tech and support equipment would be behind the scenes, just like Disneyland does with their tunnels under the streets and prop buildings.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

It is a great idea! We just need a couple Billionaires to finance it! Lol


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Or get all that Govt Grant money to use...lol


----------



## chshrkt

Startingout-Blair said:


> It is a great idea! We just need a couple Billionaires to finance it! Lol


Yeah, it's also kind of hard to win the Super Lotto if I never play it... lol


----------



## aaronblue

*Thermal Air Conditioning*



urbanprepper said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I've always wanted to rent/own a backhoe and dig 100m long tunnels headed NESW from my basement. The idea would be dig 8-10 feet down, cover with wood, and then 2 feet of dirt and grass, giving you that 2 feet of sound cover for anyone above you. Once i own, and no longer rent, i'll be looking into this.


Those tunnels could also provide you with nice cool air to duct to your air conditioning condenser. Save bucks on cooling your home.
eep:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

It would be a great way to set up before shtf. I do think it would be dangerous to be that visable of a worthwhile target after. I hope you get it set up. Ill come by and trade with ya as long as youre makin a go of it.


----------



## chshrkt

Ahh, if only I could set this up CBL. I fear the cost would be a tad prohibitive for us normal folks though. 

The DW and I just bought a 1940s house in the suburbs and almost all extra (non-prep) money goes into fixing all the niggling little things that a 70+ year old house has. 

For the BOL, my MiL has a cabin in the mountains that is about 2.5 hours away, stream at the back of the property, a ton of blackberry bushes, chickens, the works. We visit often and I help her get all her preps in order, for that sudden thunderstorm and power outage don'cha know... 

I have my dreams though, and what is the point of living if you don't have dreams, right?


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger

Bobbb said:


> Let's get our heads together and come at this question from multiple viewpoints.
> 
> Here's what I can think of.
> 
> Shell:
> 
> -Take steps to reduce flammability, so the exterior should be clad in brick, stone, steel, concrete. Is Hardiboard in this category? The roof should be metal, slate, or tile. Interior floors should be concrete, tile or stone.
> 
> -The house should be exceptionally well insulated in order to reduce reliance on both air conditioning and heating systems.
> 
> -The house should draw water from its own well rather than relying on a city water system.
> 
> Security:
> 
> - Front door should be solid material, the door frame should be beefed up to resist those battering rams that police have. You shouldn't have a lot of windows next to the door which can be broken to allow the door to be unlatched by reaching inside.
> 
> -Windows should be equipped with roll shutters.
> 
> - No shrubs or bushes adjacent to the house which can serve as a hiding place for intruders.
> 
> -Clear zone all around the house where no one can take cover.
> 
> -Boundary of property hidden by forest zone in order to hide your property from people intent on crimes of opportunity - if they can't see your place, they pass you by.
> 
> Food Security:
> 
> - Earthquake, fire, and flood proof shelving or building or storage zone into which most of your food and supplies can be kept warehoused.
> 
> - A secondary cache in case your first is compromised.
> 
> - Your own garden, your own chicken coop, your own pig/goat/cow/sheep etc infrastructure.
> 
> - A root cellar.
> 
> Power Supply:
> 
> - Solar Thermal on the roof to heat your hot water.
> - Fireplace to provide heat in a low-tech fashion.
> - Solar/Wind to do basic chores like pumping water, providing some daylight electricity even in cloudy situations so that you can do non-time critical activities when you actually have power.
> 
> Equipment to help you trade in the future:
> 
> - Welding or woodworking or metal working equipment or a sewing machine or a stock of auto parts or something which gives you the ability to trade a not common skill used for a desired product. Skills as a poet aren't going to be in much demand, but if you can build a rifle from stock metal, then you can forgo the farming, make rifles and trade for your food (I'm not so sure that gunsmithing would actually work considering that there are likely a gajillion firearms floating around)
> 
> So, what is being overlooked here for a house designed from the ground up. What are your suggestions?


All of those features are things I've considered. Also, while you have power to support it, why not have a gate alarm so you'll know when vehicles approach the drive to your secluded domicile? Beyond that how about perimeter lighting and surveillance cameras? Too techie? I like it. On the subject of gates, I'd like to have two. A non-descript, gate like you'd see ona pipeline or hunting lease followed by an S-curve drive strongly fenced on the sides leading to another more secure gate with camera and code entry as long as power is available.

Back to basics, how about fruit and nut orchards suitable to your climate. Nuts pack a lot of essentials as do fruits. A pond conducive to aquaculture would be nice. Fish are healthy. Obviously, a microfarm style garden with high yield agriculturual methods such as raised bed gardening. This has become a very interesting area for me to read about lately. My parents used to row garden every summer, but that's terribly inefficient although I'd stick with rows for corn personally. Also include an abundance of herbs. Even if you don't use them in your diet many have medicinal qualities, and even if you don't believe it plenty of people do so you could trade them. I don't know enough about the topic to make a credible essay. How about a small greenhouse? Don't forget to fence that garden to keep little animals out? Granted, it'd be good bait for a while, but I wouldn't want the neighborhood deer eating all my hard work.

How about a path around the perimeter of the property? I'd like my house to be secluded on all sides by forest with an open center. Granted, I want ornamental trees and shrubs just because I want a house that's nice to live in, but in the forested area just inside your perimeter fence include a path you can drive on with an ATV, ride a horse on, walk (I could trail run there), or maybe even drive a vehicle.

Something I'm exceptionally fond of is geothermal heating. Geothermal systems do require a pump powered by electiricity which could come from a solar battery array, but with those two things in place you could have cold air in the summers, hot air in the winters, and hot water year around with a life expenctancy of 30 years or longer. They're also a nice investment - costly up front but they come with tax benefits as well as significantly decreased electricity bills and greater self-sufficiency.

Just because I want them, I'd like to have a good work space for my tools in which I'd like to stockpile some lumber, hardware, re-bar, t-posts, barbed wire, etc. Putter. Park the tractor in it. I'd also like to have a shooting range for fun since shooting is a hobby of mine. We're not out of resources yet so until it's go time you can keep shooting blissfully as long as you resupply as needed. You also need a rack for the hardwood you'll use in your fire place or the man's grill below.

I'd also like to have a brick barbecue pit conducive to cooking with wood, charcoal, and propane. Grill, griddle, boiler, the whole nine yards. Expensive, but I've always wanted to have a Better Homes & Gardens back yard. Hey, it can be prepping and pleasant.

Lastly, if the soil is suitable for it build your two story home with with a ground floor and a finished basement for your safe room, and supply cache.


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger

kejmack said:


> Just remember, bullets can easily go through cinder blocks. Unless you fill them with dirt or concrete, they are not bullet proof.
> 
> My house has a cinder block walls and a brick exterior offering a much higher level of protection.
> 
> Bayse block looks nice and is an alternative to cinder blocks.


Try insulating concrete forms with a brick exterior siding. They're what I'd hope to build with.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulating_concrete_form


----------



## RoadRash

Well If I won the lottery I would build a 1000sq' bungalo with 2000sq' below, poured concrete then double brick then stucco, roof would be metal with 2x6 iner walls, sound proof drywall, 1000sq' in basement hidden access panic room. I would be near water but up high I would stay in CANADA Ontario North of Toronto about 2.5 hrs by car. I would want 200 acres 50 for farming 150 wooded, house and buildings will be hidden from road and water way. I will need a way to hide the fact I have a wood burning fireplace no smoke from chimeny, solar panels, out building with stream to have a small mill water driven, two buried 1000 gallon fuel tanks with additive s to keeep fuel stable, couple of horses , cows , goats n chickens. The property would have numerous safe locations hidden throughout, as well as an early warning system for intruders scavangers friends an foe I would need to hire that part out. I think its not about the home itself but self sustaining and rising above whatever is to come..........


----------



## LongRider

CrackbottomLouis said:


> We have guns that quickly turn them to rubble.


If the idea is to have a homestead impervious to air strikes and artillery fire. Than we are pissing up a rope. I think a more realistic view is to harden to whatever threat level you foresee realistically encountering and fighting off with the resources available to you. Than have a viable escape plan, if you encounter an overwhelming force.

That said Von Helman built the best self sustaining home I have ever seen and if I were to build I would use his plan. It would take artillery to breach it and he could stay in it without leaving for years if need be. For all practical purposes it looked like any nice brick home and as I recall with him doing the vast majority of the work it cost him less than $180,000.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

The idea wasnt to build something impervious just more inconspicuous. If I hit the lotto or came into serious money I would probably go along with roadrash's posted idea rather than a large walled castle. Probably have it closer to the fam than Canada but that was what I generally had in mind.


----------



## LongRider

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I would probably go along with roadrash's posted idea rather than a large walled castle.


It is a village housing a community, not a castle. I can see how it would be an ideal scenario for communal living (not what I would want to do) but still sound appearing set up for those who would want a community. I'd like to see some of what folks here have actually done or are living in. That seems like it would be more productive than if I won the lotto I would build .......


----------



## cnsper

Low ceilings are good if you are in cold climates so that you do not have to heat as much space. Take a look at all the old homesteader cabins and you will find that a lot of them had very low ceilings.


----------



## Grape Ape

For many of us we are going to have to work with what we are already in. Maybe spend some money on solar heating and cooling. Work on adding insulation to help us maintain a more comfortable space when we don't have our current HVAC system working due to lack of power. As mentioned our homes are easily defeated by a person who wants in so it would be a good idea to have a safe room or such that you can retreat to if needed.

If you are able to buy a piece of land and build a new home then the only option anyone should look at would be an earth sheltered home. They have come a long way from the old days of the south facing dome buried and relying on the southern exposure to let in light and heat. The current homes are affordable and on par in cost with a standard stick built home.

They can be built to make sure you have all the light you want in them. They are stronger than any stick built structure will ever be. They can be designed to be open and easily entered from numerous points or designed with fewer and smaller entries to with stand tornadoes and the entry points could be designed to withstand an attack by people wanting your stuff.

The earth sheltered dome style home is built then dirt is placed on the top. The dirt is placed with heavy equipment so you know it will sustain anything the bad guys put at it. There is a thick layer of dirt to protect you from firearms.

The earth on the home is also a very important part of the heating and cooling system. The home is kept at a constant temperature temperature by thermal mass. If you put your well head inside, and direct your sewage out to a septic system you will have no concerns. The interior of the home will never get cold enough to allow the wellhead or water pipes to freeze. The temp will actually be 53-55* year round regardless of weather. It will not take much to get the temp up and even less energy to maintain the temperature at a comfortable level at all times.

For those worried about maintenance. Exterior maintenance depending on facade are very low. For the simple ones with no fancy victorian or regular home styled front facade the only maintenance needed is to water the roof and if you are on the ball the roof can be part of your sustainable garden so you lose very little or your property all can be used for growing foodstuffs instead of losing the footprint of the home.

Finally they can be fully self sufficient in the case of a nuclear war etc in that they can be powered by generators protected inside the structure and exhausted outside. They can be sealed from the outside completely, going as far as using a biological, nuclear, chemical filtration system. If your well head is in the house you can be sure your water is safe from contamination.

Another advantage is the do it yourself type can do a lot of the construction only calling on the pros for the technical stuff helping reduce construction costs.

Plus this type of home can be closed up and left and will be fine when you return to it in a year or 10 years. They hold up 100 x better than a stick built home to the ravages of time. The base structure is concrete and concrete is not flammable, is not food for any insect, is not chemically dangerous, and will protect us in many ways. Besides being very strong, concrete structures are not affected by time deterioration, as wood or steel structures are, and take less time to build, conserving financial resources.

To get an idea of what is out there here are 2 websites with some good info and pictures of what can be done.

http://formworksbuilding.com/index.html

http://www.earthshelteredhome.com/

Edit to add. After looking through the sites above I found a link which will give an excellent understanding of the earth sheltered dome type house.

http://rcsmoot1.webhost4life.com/affordable-housing.htm


----------



## canonhead

New to the site but loved this thread, I think it needs to make a come back and get some updating. I'd say what pandamonium posted is awesome, unfortunately just not realistic for most/all of us but did propose some great ideas. I do also believe


bahramthered said:


> Guys I do not believe any fortress will ever be perfect.


 is onto something too. 
First of all I know my wife wouldn't go for living in a bunker and most of all the best security is opsec. I want to make the house look like a normal home that isn't protecting stores or an arsenal. The home would have to be concrete construction, at least 6 inches, basement and two levels above ground. I have read about the ICF and that it's suppose to be flame retardant but what about possible VOCs? If you were to hunker down in the basement for a while without adequate air circulation it could be an issue. The exterior facade would be either stone or stucco. The stucco would be idea for a Adobe style home with a flat roof, only problem is that doesn't usually match the style of a forested area, more a desert terrain. A hacienda style with a courtyard would be excellent, it provides a raise exterior wall all around the house and could possibly keep a small garden and livestock in the courtyard.

Next big thing for the exterior of the house is the landscaping. You could intelligently plan out your landscaping so that it unknowingly creates choke points for would be aggressors. I also really like this idea


fondini said:


> Small dogwoods planted at 30 yards, Japanese maples at 50 yards. Ect.


 again don't line up a row of them but having TRPs would be huge if you are any good with a precision rifle.

As for batting down the hatches, I like the idea of a safe room but more in the case of natural disasters. Much like we saw on the movie The Purge (I know it's hollywood) if someone really wants to get in they will. Rather than get stuck with no escape I think means of egress and fallback locations is crucial. The basement would have to have hidden egress tunnels. Ideally those would put you beyond any possible staging points or high speed avenues of approach for a would be attacking force. Then in the areas surrounding those why not a small earth sheltered dome home. Minimal requirements to occupy them and you can reconsolidate and either counter attack or retreat to a new location.

As for tech, I have read a good deal about Home Automation. I would absolutely add HA to my home. Combine that with mesh networking (like Wave Relays by Persistent Systems) my entire property could have ground sensors, cameras, early warning and could even rig up decoy flares or loudspeaker systems. Control the home for energy efficiency but also have the steel shutters, gates, doors, etc automated with rules to close/lock when certain conditions exist or on demand.

Last thing to mention here would be current and existing threats. Ideally this home for me would protect from the common thief or thieves maybe a small offensive of some hooligans as long as I have enough people to pull a trigger. This would not be meant to defend against a large army or large police force. However, if the latter became a threat due to changes in government, the biggest thing would be concealment from. Drones are a huge threat, gov't uses helicopters and small A/C to identify marijuana crops and moonshiners. Figuring out a way to conceal your rooftop from aerial vehicles would be a major concern for me to remain hidden. Possibly paint or covers to limit heat readings. What other means could you use to hide a large clearing from aerial vehicles?

I would love to hear what some of you all have thought of as technology and theories have developed in the last few years. Happy prepping!


----------



## Viking

canonhead said:


> New to the site but loved this thread, I think it needs to make a come back and get some updating. I'd say what pandamonium posted is awesome, unfortunately just not realistic for most/all of us but did propose some great ideas. I do also believe is onto something too.
> First of all I know my wife wouldn't go for living in a bunker and most of all the best security is opsec. I want to make the house look like a normal home that isn't protecting stores or an arsenal. The home would have to be concrete construction, at least 6 inches, basement and two levels above ground. I have read about the ICF and that it's suppose to be flame retardant but what about possible VOCs? If you were to hunker down in the basement for a while without adequate air circulation it could be an issue. The exterior facade would be either stone or stucco. The stucco would be idea for a Adobe style home with a flat roof, only problem is that doesn't usually match the style of a forested area, more a desert terrain. A hacienda style with a courtyard would be excellent, it provides a raise exterior wall all around the house and could possibly keep a small garden and livestock in the courtyard.
> 
> Next big thing for the exterior of the house is the landscaping. You could intelligently plan out your landscaping so that it unknowingly creates choke points for would be aggressors. I also really like this idea again don't line up a row of them but having TRPs would be huge if you are any good with a precision rifle.
> 
> As for batting down the hatches, I like the idea of a safe room but more in the case of natural disasters. Much like we saw on the movie The Purge (I know it's hollywood) if someone really wants to get in they will. Rather than get stuck with no escape I think means of egress and fallback locations is crucial. The basement would have to have hidden egress tunnels. Ideally those would put you beyond any possible staging points or high speed avenues of approach for a would be attacking force. Then in the areas surrounding those why not a small earth sheltered dome home. Minimal requirements to occupy them and you can reconsolidate and either counter attack or retreat to a new location.
> Figuring out a way to conceal your rooftop from aerial vehicles would be a major concern for me to remain hidden. Possibly paint or covers to limit heat readings. What other means could you use to hide a large clearing from aerial vehicles?
> 
> I would love to hear what some of you all have thought of as technology and theories have developed in the last few years. Happy prepping!


Years ago my wife and I were strongly considering an earth bermed home, we poured the back walls and wing walls but never built a home within them, very expensive idea. However, my ancestors used earth bermed roofs in Norway, a good set up and one could grow a garden on them, they would probably do a good job cancelling IR or thermal vision systems.


----------



## camo2460

Hey, I haven't heard from bobbb for a long time, what ever happened to him?


----------



## weedygarden

camo2460 said:


> Hey, I haven't heard from bobbb for a long time, what ever happened to him?


What happened to him and many who were regular contributers? I made a post a year or more ago about seeing the numbers going down, and down and down. When I first joined, I often couldn't keep up with all of the threads, I just frequented the ones that were of interest for me at the moment. There were always more than 50 threads running at any time. Now, we hover between 13 to 20 something.


----------



## canonhead

Viking said:


> Years ago my wife and I were strongly considering an earth bermed home, we poured the back walls and wing walls but never built a home within them, very expensive idea. However, my ancestors used earth bermed roofs in Norway, a good set up and one could grow a garden on them, they would probably do a good job cancelling IR or thermal vision systems.


The bermed home idea would certainly protect from arial vehicles. It would be ideal and quickly be able to conceal the from as long as it's relatively small. I don't know that I would want my main home to be one but that's why I thought that having one room, studio style ones near the exit point of escape tunnels would be a good ideal. Easy to conceal, comfortable climate no matter the time of year and not much to maintain.

Still trying to track down some more ideas, not just the house but if I have crops how do I conceal those? I'll post anything I come across.

Would love to see some of the old time posters make a reemergence!! Got to come out of that bunker sometime


----------

